# Donor Egg Screening



## Kaituku (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all,

What's the protocol in the UK for egg donors?  I am currently living overseas but wish to donate to someone I know in the UK.  However I am 38.  I cannot seem to find out how donors are screened over there - is 38 too old to be even considered if all my tests (FSH/E2/LH/AMH/internal scan etc.) are up to scratch?

Do under 36yr old donors get screened with all these tests?  From what I can gather the AMH isn't a standard test like it is over here.  Which seems a bit strange to me as it aparently is a lot more accurate than the FSH.  Are there any other tests that could be useful? 

Does a recipient know the actual quality of the eggs she is receiving? - ie/ a 38yr olds eggs in fact could be better quality than some 36yr olds??  How do you know that what you're getting as a recipient is the best available!?

I desperately would like more information or at least be pointed in the right direction.  I have had a raft of emails seemingly ignored (or perhaps the cogs are turning slowly) so far.

- Hopeful Donor


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't had DE in the UK- went to Spain, but I believe that 38 is too old to donate to a clinic's DE bank, but not to a specific person (friend/relative) if they accept that you are older, soime clinics will go with this- which clinic is your friend under?

AMH is not routinely done over here as a test in all clinics, I have had 5 cycles of IVF - in 3 clinics and never had AMH but they do say that if you have had a cycle of IVF it tells them more about your response, even when asking should I have it.  
FSH,oestrodial, prolactin,LH on day 1-5, scan day 1-3 as a baseline, day 21 progesterone (to prove that you ovulate) plus all the infectious screening tests, HIV, HEP B and C, reubella,CMV, (not sure if there are others, but your friends clinic will say) are you going to come over and have you cycle or just for egg collection, if so you will need a clinic where you are to monitor (bloods and scans) you overseas before you fly over.

Good luck
L x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kaituku

I have donated eggs in the UK whilst having my own treatment done and don't recall having an AMH test done (but thats not to say I didn't have it )  unfortunately I think you need to be under 35 to donate eggs but then clinics can have varying rules and as your a known donor it may be that the recipient can push for having your eggs as surely it should be her choice as its her risk to take IYKWIM?  

In addititon to the tests listed by JJ1 I had to be screened for cystic fibrosis and a kareotyping (sp?) test done, those took the longest to come back at around 6 weeks!

Good luck - hope your allowed to do it as its such a lovely thing to do for someone 

x x x


----------



## Kaituku (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for your responses,

I think my clinic has covered almost all the tests you've talked about except cystic fibrosis & kareotyping.  I will ask about those in due course.  

I would be travelling to the UK for the procedure if I'm allowed to donate to give the best possible outcome.  Still waiting for my AMH results (takes 2 weeks) and I get my FSH back today I hope.  I'm still trying to get to grips with all these tests and how to read the results!!

Still waiting on a response from my friends clinic.  Might have to wait until she see's them in person at her next appointment before we get any proper information.  It just seems everything takes forever!!

Update:
My blood tests results so far:
FSH: 9.2
E2: <150 (not sure why I didn't get a proper figure)
LH: aparently wasn't done!  Tuh!

Internal scan showed a total of 13 'antral follicles' (at least I think that's what he said).  

I've asked for a proper report in writing so I can be armed with as much info as possible.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

PS, best get on with it asap!


----------

